

Ask HN: Best online CS degree program? - cdvonstinkpot

Hi,<p>So far I just know of Thomas Edison State College http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tesc.edu&#x2F;heavin&#x2F;undergrad-certificates&#x2F;Computer-Science.cfm, but I haven&#x27;t done much research yet.<p>I figured a good place to start would be here to learn what HN readers know to be good.<p>Thanks<p>Regards,<p>-c
======
sktrdie
I'm studying at The Open University and it's really good:
[http://www.open.ac.uk/](http://www.open.ac.uk/)

------
grumps
I'm highly considering Oregon states program. although its really for Post
Bacs with science degrees.... the dept is abet accredited
[http://main.abet.org/aps/AccreditedProgramsDetails.aspx?Orga...](http://main.abet.org/aps/AccreditedProgramsDetails.aspx?OrganizationID=412)

------
JHof
There are two undergrad programs in the US that have ABET accreditation:
Florida State and Regis University. Unless you're going to a very well known
school such as Stanford, I'd consider this important. Especially if you plan
to move on to a masters program.

------
smd
Udacity is partnering with Georgia Tech to offer their online masters:
[http://www.cseprograms.gatech.edu/distancelearning](http://www.cseprograms.gatech.edu/distancelearning)

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
That looks interesting, but I need to start with undergraduate studies for
now. Thank you nevertheless for your reply.

------
bblough
Both University of Illinois and Florida State University have online BS
degrees in CS.

~~~
phaus
UIUC is supposed to be amazing, but Florida State University for some reason
makes you take like 3 years of Spanish. Perhaps some won't care but for me it
was a deal breaker.

If OP isn't opposed Christian schools, Regis University's curriculum looks
pretty rigorous. I'm not a religious person, but when I looked at their
curriculum I started wishing I had chosen it over the program that I'm
currently in.

~~~
bblough
The graduation requirement is "intermediate-level" skills in any modern
foreign language (not necessarily Spanish). This translates to 3 semesters at
college level. Considering that 2 semesters (or 2 years in HS) is the entrance
requirement, an extra semester really isn't that bad.

------
hemtros
University of people

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
That looks like it might be a good 'Plan B' if my funding falls through. But
for now I'm aiming for transferable undergraduate studies at an accredited
school.

